# Frage zur Kollision



## Robokopp (9. Mrz 2012)

Also, ein Objekt mit bspw. den Rändern des Fensters kollidieren zu lassen ist kein Problem.
Was mich nun aber interessiert:

Wie müsste man vorgehen, wenn man zum beispiel eine zweidimensionale Welt mit Straßennetzen als Map hätte, auf der ein Auto fahren soll, welches nicht die Straße verlassen darf?

Ich meine, da kann man ja nicht jedes Straßenende als Grenze festsetzen.Bzw könnte man sicherlich, aber den Aufwand wäre es wohl nicht wert.

Gibt es für so Fälle irgendwelche bestimmten Tricks und Kniffe oder ist man da mit "einfachem" Java komplett aufgeschmissen und kommt kaum ohne Engine ans Ziel?

MfG


----------



## JCODA (9. Mrz 2012)

Huhu,

bei einer Straße kennt man für gewöhnlich den Verlauf und kann gegebenenfalls Wegpunkte festlegen. Mit diesen Wegpunkte kann man dann einen PathFinding-Algorithmus füttern und findet einen Weg von A nach B. Z.B. mit  A*-Algorithmus ? Wikipedia


----------



## Robokopp (9. Mrz 2012)

okay danke, klingt verrückt


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Mrz 2012)

Hm, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das eine Antwort auf die Frage ist? So wie ich die Frage verstehe, wäre vielleicht eher das eine Antwort:

Du erstellst von der Map-Grafik noch eine zweite Version, die nur schwarz/weiß eingefärbt ist. Schwarz bedeutet, dass das Auto an dieser Stelle der Map nicht fahren darf.
Dann kannst du, um zu überprüfen ob es eine Kollision gibt, einfach immer die Pixelfarbe in dieser zweiten Map prüfen. Dargestellt wird aber natürlich nur Map Nummer 1.


----------



## Robokopp (12. Mrz 2012)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:


> Hm, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das eine Antwort auf die Frage ist? So wie ich die Frage verstehe, wäre vielleicht eher das eine Antwort:
> 
> Du erstellst von der Map-Grafik noch eine zweite Version, die nur schwarz/weiß eingefärbt ist. Schwarz bedeutet, dass das Auto an dieser Stelle der Map nicht fahren darf.
> Dann kannst du, um zu überprüfen ob es eine Kollision gibt, einfach immer die Pixelfarbe in dieser zweiten Map prüfen. Dargestellt wird aber natürlich nur Map Nummer 1.





Wollte gerade schreiben, dass das eher die Antwort auf die KI ist als auf meine Frage 

Danke, klingt logisch! Macht man das generell über Pixelfarben oder gibt es da weitere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Quaxli (12. Mrz 2012)

Ja, über Pixelfarben.
Such mal hier im Forum nach "Schattenkarte" oder "shadow map".


----------

